# Knock sensor and Transmission sensor



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

How much would it cost to replace them. I had my check engine light come on yesterday, so I went and had the mechanic run the obd-II diagnostic and the Transmission sensor had failed and the knock sensor failed. He reset them to see if the light would come back on and told me to come back if it did. SO I left and went to work and when I left work it came back on. Is it possible that the trans sensor is not failing but starting to sense a problem. If the transmission does go bad how to replace it with another used one or a 2000 Altima trans.
Thanks
Parker


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What were the codes because I don't understand which trans sensor is causing the light? With that I can help you more.

Troy


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

I will have to go back as I did not write it down. because I needed to goto work.


----------



## P-DRAGON (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey I also like to know as well I reset my ecu on my computer after I got my Knock Sensor and Intake leak fix and my light is still coming on!!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

P-DRAGON said:


> Hey I also like to know as well I reset my ecu on my computer after I got my Knock Sensor and Intake leak fix and my light is still coming on!!!!



If you have the haynes manual it will tell you how to retrieve the codes manually. very simple to do.


Frank


----------

